

Try Reading This Font and You'll Better Understand What Dyslexia Is Like - chirau
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047080/try-reading-this-font-and-youll-better-understand-what-dyslexia-is-like

======
Errorcod3
Did not know it was that difficult to read for those with dyslexia.

Would have been neat to see an example of numbers as well.

People with dyslexia should untie!

~~~
chirau
What do you mean by 'untie'?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
It's a long-standing joke.

    
    
       Dyslexics of the world, unite!
    
       Dyslexics of the world, untie!

